# Cynomel - Grossman labs, Clenbuterol - Oxyflux



## dogg-l (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey guys I was wondering if you have tried cynomel from Grossman labs and Clenbuterol from Oxyflux/Rayere.....
I have both and am wondering if they are real.  
The Cynomel comes in a small bottle, and the pills are tiny white pills that are scored across them.
The Clen have the "Rayere" logo stamped on them.


----------



## a-bomb83 (May 17, 2005)

i know this is old, but i'm gonna bump it up from personal experience. MEXICAN T3 IS BUNK SHIT, USE A BOARD SPONSER!!! i went through an entire bottle in 3 weeks and nothing, zero, zilch. was using it along w/ clen and only 15-20mg/dbol ed and its complete junk!


----------



## big o (May 17, 2005)

I just bought some cytomel and I'm trying to unwrap the fucker right now...Is ctomel yellow orangey colored...


----------



## a-bomb83 (May 17, 2005)

nah, mine was cyNomel, not cyTomel, same concept, just cynomel is cytomel in spanish,lol. mine were white and very tiny. post a pic of yours, i'd like to see it.


----------



## LITTLEME (May 17, 2005)

Mine Were White And Tiny Also


----------



## a-bomb83 (May 17, 2005)

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> Mine Were White And Tiny Also



did you get the same reaction as i did off them?.......NOTHING!


----------



## DragonRider (May 17, 2005)

I have some of the cynomel from Grossman also. Everyone I have talked to is extremely disappointed. I didn't get jack off of them.


----------



## a-bomb83 (May 17, 2005)

hey dragon, is it in that bottle with the goofy little lid on it that looks like an accordian? if its that stuff........BUNK AS SHIT, ALL PEOPLE HEED THIS WARNING, DO NOT USE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! carry on.


----------



## latino~heat (May 28, 2005)

here's a pic of Cynomel (T3) by Grossman with the pills...


----------



## Freejay (May 28, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> here's a pic of Cynomel (T3) by Grossman with the pills...



Bro's...seems to me that there is no need to use Mexican gear.  I have heard nothing but negatives regarding it, and we have access to proven high quality UG's like GP and BD now.  DON'T DRINK THE WATER!


----------



## fishingguy2222 (Jun 14, 2005)

I got some cynomel in mexico when I was down there...tried it out and lost like 14 pounds in 2 weeks...but I did add abit more cardio into my day...about 15 minutes!  I would say it works but when you stop you put some weight back on, thats what I noticed on myself!  But everybody is different


----------



## Freejay (Jun 14, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Bro's...seems to me that there is no need to use Mexican gear.  I have heard nothing but negatives regarding it, and we have access to proven high quality UG's like GP and BD now.  DON'T DRINK THE WATER!



I retract this statement, as I'm sure there is quality gear available from just about any country, Mexico included.  I guess what I really ment is that if YOU have doubt's about the quality of mexigear, there is no nead to try it, as there are several very reputable UG's around.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 14, 2005)

fishingguy2222 said:
			
		

> I got some cynomel in mexico when I was down there...tried it out and lost like 14 pounds in 2 weeks...but I did add abit more cardio into my day...about 15 minutes!  I would say it works but when you stop you put some weight back on, thats what I noticed on myself!  But everybody is different



This is indicative of the rebound effect that can occur when you stop Thyroid drugs like T3 (Cynomel).  Be glad that the weight you put back on is probably not permanant, and that your thyroid is probably back to normal.  As discussed in an earlier post, these drugs are dangerous and if abused, can lead to PERMANANT dependance.


----------



## fishingguy2222 (Jun 14, 2005)

I agree 1000%.....I only take them for no more than 2 weeks....but I do come down off of them like I go up...then I switch to caffene and effedrine after that!  I don't take stuff that can be harmful for long periods of time because of your body becoming dependant on things!


----------



## a-bomb83 (Jun 14, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> here's a pic of Cynomel (T3) by Grossman with the pills...



ah ha! thats it, have a few left over and will prolly just flush em.


----------

